# Teaching > General Teaching >  Sos

## Zemouli Chahra

I will have a contest to obtain a higher degree in my education . It's about "advanced academic and literary writing". I don't know what shall i revise... shall i focus on writing or lietrature? Any advice?
thanks in advance
 :Hurray:

----------


## MaryLee

those are two quite different types of writing - academic writing is more about research while literary writing means creating your own work..that's why I'm not quite sure these two can be combined

----------

